# modifiers



## tricia (Jul 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me when you have 2  modifiers to append to a CPT code.....which modifier goes first...Is there a rule of thumb for this.....

I would be using Modifier 52 and 26 


Thanks Pat


----------



## kbarron (Jul 24, 2008)

tricia said:


> Can someone tell me when you have 2  modifiers to append to a CPT code.....which modifier goes first...Is there a rule of thumb for this.....
> 
> I would be using Modifier 52 and 26
> 
> ...



I would use the money modifier (52) then the prof comp(26).


----------



## sawyer.rosalie (Jul 24, 2008)

You should append the modifier 26 (professional) first and then the 52.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with Rosalie...use the modifier that drives the payment first.  In this case -26 because it is telling the payer that you did the professional component (not global and they won't bundle with the technical component).


----------



## dmaec (Jul 24, 2008)

yes, I agree with Rosalie and Lisa - they're correct, the .26 professional side is always (same for technical side if coding that side, TC first)....then the other mods follow.


----------



## tricia (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback


----------

